# Any luck yet?



## ficher45 (Jan 30, 2005)

I've seen some out on Jamestown res and several lakes from fargo to park rapids. wondering if anyone has had good luck yet. if so, what are they hitting on? Thinking about hitting up boyer just east of lake park. 
Also selling 8x8 ice house for the right price, Pics upon request after set up in a week or so.


----------

